# Eigenes SSL Zertifikat - Keine vertrauenswürdige Verbindung



## hume1991 (20. März 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

besitze einen Server welches die Benutzeroberfläche Plesk läuft und habe im Plesk ein selbstsigniertes Zertifikat erstellt: Seite mal mit https aufgerufen und schon gibt mir Firefox aus Keine vertrauenswürdige Verbindung... Habe ich mir schon gedacht, kann man dies auch irgendwie lösen? Bitte keine Antwort wie kauf dir ein Zertifikat oder so. Oder openssl? Könnte man dies auch installieren wenn man Plesk auf dem System installiert hat? Systemzeit passt bei mir.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. März 2014)

Hi,

vertrauenswürdig wird dein Zertifikat erst, wenn es von einer vertrauenswürdigen Stelle unterschrieben wurde. Solange keine bekannte Unterschrift unter dem Zertifikat ist, wird das kein Browser und kein Client akzeptieren. Das kostet normal (oder bei vielen) Geld, es gibt aber auch kostenlose Anbieter wie StartSSL.

Habe meine Zertifikate auch bei denen, hab bisher noch in keinem Browser eine Warnung bekommen, hier ein Beispiel.
Vom Ablauf her erstellt du das Zertifikat wie gewohnt lokal bei dir, machst daraus dann ein CSR (Certificate Signing Request) und gibst das an StartSSL. Die erstellen daraus dann dein Zertifikat.

Wenn du die Seite aber nur selbst verwendest, dann kannst die Warnung vom Firefox getrost ignorieren und eine Ausnahme hinzufügen.

Grüße,
BK


----------

